# Server mit Mac Mini einrichten



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. März 2008)

Hallo,
kann mir einer Erklären wie ich aus meinem Mac Mini einen Datenserver machen kann ohne das Server betriebssystem von Apple.
Also ich möchtze die Festplatten die daran hängen auch von wo anders aus nutzen.
Die Verbindung sollte durch VPN möglich sein. Also so sicher wie möglich.

Hab mit Mac was das Thema betrifft so gut wie keine Ahnung. Hab aber schonmal auf einem Windows Rechner ein FTP Server eingerichtet.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Erpel (5. März 2008)

Also ne Schritt für Schritt Anleitung wirst du hier nicht bekommen. Ich habe im Moment auch keine Links da aber so als Stichworte möchte ich einfach mal OpenVPN für die Sicherung ans Herz legen. Für die Dateifreigaben kannst du die eingebauten Samba und AFP Server benutzen, es kommt die Konfiguration auf die OS Version an. Mit den Suchworten solltest du em gutes Stueck vorrankommen. Wenns dann Probleme gibt findest du hier sicher konkrete Hilfe.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. März 2008)

Hi,
ersteinmal Danke.

Also da ist schon das erste Problem:
ich soll mit:


> mkdir -p ~/openvpn/variante_1
> cd ~/openvpn/variante_1
> openvpn --genkey --secret secret.key



ein shared key erzeugen. Leider bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung:


> -bash: openvpn: command not found


 im Terminal.
Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Erpel (5. März 2008)

Es wäre hilfreich zu wissen aus welchem Guide diese Anweisungen sind und wie du OpenVPN installiert hast.
Poste mal bitte nen Link dazu, dann denke ich bekommt man das hin.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. März 2008)

Hi,
also ich habe das von hier: http://www.chaos-net.de/openvpn-3.html
und Openvpn habe ich mit der Installationsroutine von Tunnelblick.net installiert.
Also im Grunde scheitere ich im Moment daran mir ein sharedkey zu erstellen wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.

Gruß


----------



## Erpel (6. März 2008)

Hier erzählt einer wie er das gemacht hat. Die Befehle sind ein bisschen anders weil Tunnelblick net ganz alles mit liefert.
http://tehleethaxor.com/?p=5


----------

